

What If… Arrington Started Blogging for Mashable, AllThingsD or The Next Web - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/michale-arrington-mashable-allthingsd-the-nextweb-2339

======
michaelpinto
Too much ego — won't happen...

------
samstave
They'd lose credibility. :)

